

Rawson.js - Camera RAW browser/editor lib - franze
http://dev.tag.is/rawson.js/

======
buster
In case you are wondering: It seems to be based on a port of dcraw to
javascript using emscripten: <https://github.com/fbuchinger/rawson.js>

------
geuis
This looks really good. I'm also a photographer. I hate to be the guy, but
rawson looks awesome.

